# observation hive glass spacing?



## msteinkampf (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm helping a boy scout build a single-width observation hive for the local zoo. We have been unable to reach a decision about the best spacing for the glass windows. Any recommendations from beekeepers with hands-on experience building and maintaining observation hives?

Michael Steinkampf


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

You must maintain bee space, or they will burr comb it much worse.

:lookout: PCM


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Ideal space is between 1 3/4" and 1 7/8" between the glass.

http://bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm#spacebetweenglass


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

If it is for a public zoo and will be in a place that every little brat on earth will want to bang on the "glass" I would go with polycarbonate instead for safety reasons...


----------

